# Firemouth feeding



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

What is the best staple and or treat to feed a fire mouth to get the best colors from it.?? PS> They are only about 2 inches right now still young.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Freeze dried shrimp works pretty good, you can get a container of small ones since they are only 2 inches.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

off subject here but I see you have two red tail sharks I hear they don't get along together, but you do have a big tank. Do you think I could get way with 2 in a 75.??


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Also, what about freeze dried blood worms!?? cause thats what I have right now lol


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

bloodworms won't help as much with the color, but it won't hurt them.
Having the two redtailed sharks is a bad idea. The dominant one in my tank beats on the other one all the time, ripping its fins and biting it. I might have to get rid of one soon. I don't think there is any possibility it could work in a 75.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Alright thats what I thought, dang they are so mean to there own kind.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I feed NLS as a staple. IT is by far the best staple food out there. Get the one that is the appropriate size for your fish. I feed Cyclopeze, spirurlina, and baby shrimp as treats.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I use cichlid pellets, flakes, and the occasional freeze-dried shrimp. My FM is still pretty young but hopefully he'll grow and color in soon!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

The best way to get good coloration from any fish is pretty much always the same. Feed a good staple food on a regular basis and supplement occassionally with other quality foods such as frozen mysis shrimp, blood worms, etc. If you have a fish that is a bit of a plant eater make sure you provide it with algae pellets, red lettuce, spinach, peas, etc.

Basically a varitey of quality foods with a good solid staple like NLS or Hikari Cichlid Gold. Easy!

:thumb:


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

There is a lot more to feeding fish than just the ingredients of their food.

For one there is food size...
Make sure the food is the right size for the size of the fish you are feeding. Match the food to their appetites and mouth size.

#2 How does the fish feed?
Is it an open piscovore or a substrate sifter?
Firemouths are substrate sifters and should be kept in sand substrates(not gravel!). In the wild these fish sift a lot of sandy bottoms.

#3 Is your food more about nutrition or color?
Many times nutrition=color!
Spirulina, cyclops, and protein rich food help greatly with color but also help with the overall health of the fish including brood sizes when breeding.

HTH, Rich


----------



## Mr.Firemouth (May 20, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

as far as the sharks go, it is very possible to have 2 in a 75, it depends on your sharks personality, *** seen 2 work in a 35 before, but i have also heard of it not working in a 100 before, so really, trial and error is your best route, *** never found them to be that aggressive with eachother before, and mine were 6"


----------

